# anyone been successful on round 2 or more of IUI?



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi people.  I am on day 5 of my very first round of IUI so I realise the question is rather premature, but I wondered if there were any success stories out there, particularly with the later rounds of IUI?  I've heard lots of stories about the stats, I know at my clinic the percentages are about 15-20% but I'm yet to find any really positive stories out there!  I don't mind the pokings and proddings and jabs if there is a chance it could work, but could use some happy stories right now.

Xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I was a round two BFP!
Good luck
x


----------



## cat1608 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi!


I was successful on 2nd round of iui. My Consultant said to me when i started treatment that he expected it to take 2 or 3 attempts to get the result we wanted and he was spot on!!! He said the first cycle of treatment doesn't usually work as it's about seeing how your body reacts to the drugs and what levels you need etc.


As I said, my 2nd attempt worked and i am now the proud mummy of 15 week gorgeous non-identical twin boys!!!


Good luck on your journey and keep positive!


Cx


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi All
It's good to hear some successful stories about IUI  .
I had my 1st IUI in June 2011 but it wasn't successful and now I'm going back to the clinic next week to decide what next.

I was told that my chances with IUI are about 10-15% but with IVF 45-50% so I'm not sure which route I'm going to take.
I'm single and I'm using donor sperm.

Any advice? has anyone been in similar situation?

Thanks
Sophie


----------



## cat1608 (Dec 10, 2009)

My boys are as a result of donor sperm iui so it definitely does work! 


I guess at the end of the day, all you can do is take the clinic's advice as to what is best course of action for you. I never got so far as discussing ivf x


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.  I am trying to stay positive (am nervous today, have got my pregnyl shot this evening and am worrying over it!).  Its nice to hear some success stories out there xx


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had success 1st and 2nd time with DIUI, sadly 1st ended in miscarriage but went to to get a BFP 2 months later!

Fingers crossed for u hun


----------

